# 'Grabbing' the bow after the shot.



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I would say a sling or finger loop is a must. I prefer the sling. I use the sling because I shoot with an open hand, hard to do with the finger sling.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Perentie said:


> I have been struggling with this problem for a while and am wondering if there are 'easy' solutions to this problem. Right now the issue is of course mental, I think I am doing this as the bow likes to roll forward from the top, and I am instinctively 'grabbing' the bow after release causing inconsistent shots.
> 
> Would switching to say a finger loop help reduce this? If so is there a good instructions on how to make/set one up? yes. Plenty of instruction on youtube on making one- use, check the FITA section- but it's real easy, one loop on thumb, the other on index or middle finger, with enough slack that the bow can slide forward in your hand about 1/2" or so.
> 
> ...


a wrist sling will work too.
a simple loose grip with your fingers lightly draped over the grip will work too---don't "grab" just let the bow fall into your fingers.

so, if you concentrate on that ONE thing- you have no problems.

GOOD!

now go spend a few weeks practicing that ONE thing--do it up close, take your sight off (so you know not to care about accuracy right now)...all you want to dois make NOT GRABBING, habit.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, I do think I will have to do it the 'right' way and just focus on that one aspect of shooting for a bit to get it ingrained into the mind/body to not grab the bow. 

I did notice when she put her fingers between mine and the riser I did not grab the bow, wondering if adding say some padding of about a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch to the front of the riser will help?

While at full draw holding keeping the hand relaxed is crucial, but I think in part due to how my hand naturally sits during this it may help. But think best way probably just to focus on that and make it automatic.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

"Dont choke archery"


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One technique to avoid grabbing is to start the shot with 3 fingers curled under and your index finger either resting lightly on the riser or touching your thumb. A relaxed bow hand with consistent 45 degree placement will help you shoot better.

Some time on a blank bale focusing strictly on your bow hand can help build the habit. When I corrected the same problem, it really didn't take a lot of time for it to become a habit. Focus on starting each shot with your fingers in a position where you can't grab the bow. In a couple of weeks, you won't know how you did it any other way.

Rods generally don't make any difference in preventing grabbing. Of course you could take it to extremes, but that's a different subject.

A sling of some sort is definitely a good idea. Whether it's a finger loop or a wrist sling is more a personal preference. You just don't want to be worried about dropping your bow after the shot.

I don't think padding or thumb tacks on the riser would help. ("A very sweet girl..." !!??) 

Let us know how it works out for you.
Allen


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, while at LAS I was calling her sadistic =P However she is sweet.

I am using a wrist sling, just have to learn to 'trust' it. 

Kinda funny seems the general consensus to 'fix' a lot of shooting problems is to blank bale and focus on that 'one' thing that is problematic. It does work though.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Have someone whack you on the knee with a ball bat every time you do it! Shouldn't take too long to cure it!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

bat to the knee? man, and it was said I was being harsh by having the students run laps when they screw up...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Perentie said:


> I am using a wrist sling, just have to learn to 'trust' it.


Along with the above very good suggestions (not the thumb tacks or bat though...lol), while you're practicing and wearing your wrist sling, just every now and again, intentionally let your bow drop from your hand. The wrist sling will, of course, catch it and after a few times doing this, your mind will learn to trust that it really does work when you go to take the shot.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, worked tonight a bit on this and the one suggestion that seemed to help the most was to 'tuck' the bottom 3 fingers in towards the palm, which had an unexpected (or not) side effect of actually helping to better place the grip into the proper position on the thumb muscle right of the lifeline. It was also not a struggle to keep the hand relaxed in this position.

I will have to shoot this way for awhile, and maybe then allow the middle finger at least come out and rest on the riser, though not adding any pressure. But that is for in the future, as the single finger 'resting' on the riser front does not allow me to 'grab' the bow after the shot as easily and is much easier to force myself to not earn a baseball bat to a shin =P


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:couch2:im going to agree with Allen, the method of 3 fingers under while the thumb, index touch while relaxed is how i break90% of the shooters who grab ..... it works pretty good with the 3 under they cant snatch the bow and after a few days you learn how to relax more.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea, it worked nicely last night. Initially I was skeptical but it did and immediately noticed why and how it works while retaining a 'relaxed' hand.


I am glad I found this section, General is full of /derp


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Launch the bow, not the arrow.

Think of it that way. You're right, it's a mental issue.


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

aread said:


> One technique to avoid grabbing is to start the shot with 3 fingers curled under and your index finger either resting lightly on the riser or touching your thumb. A relaxed bow hand with consistent 45 degree placement will help you shoot better.
> 
> Some time on a blank bale focusing strictly on your bow hand can help build the habit. When I corrected the same problem, it really didn't take a lot of time for it to become a habit. Focus on starting each shot with your fingers in a position where you can't grab the bow. In a couple of weeks, you won't know how you did it any other way.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem a few years ago and this is the technique I used. It worked well for me.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> Launch the bow, not the arrow.
> 
> Think of it that way. You're right, it's a mental issue.


Use a finger sling
get destracted
one day, you will launch the bow


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm still feeling my index finger grip the bow upon release.

The 3 fingers along side the grip helps me get the grip into the bone. I can really feel the bone when I push the bow forward.

Is it OK for the index finger to automatically grip on release or am I missing something.?


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the fact is.... that what ever we do after shot,... actually starts before the shot and "that", affects the shot. the purpose of a sling is to learn that it is there to stop the bow from falling out of your completely relaxed hand. curling your fingers along side the grip or lightly making a ring around the grip with you index finger causes tension n the pad of your thum and that tension is transferred to the bow's sitting naturally in your hand.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Ok..I got that. Thanks...

BUT

Without a GOOD coach to watch me and suggest fixes while I'm shooting, combined with the fact that the NOT-GOOD coaches have trained me to do many things wrong, I now seem to have a very bad habit.

I am completely relaxed. The bow kind a rocks in my hand after a shot but does not drop away. My index finger spasms instinctively.
How do I break this AUTOMATIC reaction.?

Maybe the thumb tacks are a good idea. A little pain never hurt anyone.

"Pain is Natures way of telling us we're still alive."


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Disregard, I'm not a coach


----------

